# the difference between wildcat .22 and regular .22



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

winchester makes a .22 round called the wildcat .22 LR.
What is the difference between these and a regular .22 LR round?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

im not familiar with wildcat, but if its .22 LR its the same type of bullet, i would bet its a brand.

PS: bingo http://www.chestnutridge.com/images/inv/AT2204.jpg


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

its the same, just a more high velocity, and they are more expensive, i dont notice any difference, i was stuck with those when i went to a small town and forgot my ammo, went to the pawn shop to get some 22 ammo, all they had were wild cats and they were like 18 bucks as opposed to the 8 buck winchester super x ammo


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

I know, the same thing happened to me.
Not that super-X is really that great of an ammo, but i hope i got what i paid for.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

for me, there isnt much difference in ammo for 22lr unless i really need high velocity, because all i use mine for is can shootin, so it doesnt matter to me, just as long as it knocks the can off the saw horse, but you get what you pay for, but if you want to get ripped off, buy the remington brass bullet 525 round brick, i got so many duds, and they were being hit right on the primer, one of my neighbors has the same problem


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I got the same deal with a lack of ammo in a small town too, they had two choices, either cruddy bulk pack or overpriced velocitors, of which they had 1 pack. If you can get a good deal pick up some velocitors. They are imo the best high velocity .22 round you can get. Great knockdown power and pretty accurate in most guns.

Tiger


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

actually, super xs are my favorite 22lr ammo, i use super x on more guns that i own than any other ammo, i use super x for my 270, 22, and my supermagnum, everything else is assorted, i think super x is a great ammunition, when i said as opposed to 8 buck super x, i meant like they only had the 18 dollar stuff in the little town as opposed to larger towns having the choice of 8 dollar super x


----------

